
Show HN: Emacs org-mode that works like a normal text editor - a_u_d
https://github.com/publicus/emacs-org-mode-for-the-laity
======
a_u_d
I posted about this earlier this year, but I've recently made some updates
that I'm excited about, and so want to share them! This is a configuration
file for Emacs that causes it to work as closely to a "normal" text editor as
possible. I created it to make it easier to introduce others to org-mode, but
think now that it could also be used for easing into learning Emacs more
generally.

Why would someone want to replace Emacs' normal keybindings with ones that
match more basic programs such as TextEdit and NotePad (in a way that goes
beyond "CUA Mode")? In my mind, this is useful because the M-x menu is still
available (and made more user-friendly with the Ivy package); thus, users can
start using Emacs (and org-mode) more quickly, and can learn functions as they
need them _by name_ (rather than by keybinding). This approach would have
saved me time when I first started using Emacs, I think.

I welcome ideas and Pull Requests for this project!

